# Constant Movement Drill - Top Game (Video)



## jasculs (Jan 26, 2010)

What's up everyone,

Just wanted to share a drill that I had my students to do help them build conditioning and work on their positioning at the same time.  The purpose of the drills is so they can practice the concept of movement while on top.  It will also help them train their cardio specific to jiu jitsu.

In this video the partner on the bottom is doing a ton but there are variations you can do with it.  The partner can do random thing such as lift arms, up turn into you, turn away from you, turn completely to their stomach, scoot their body, etc.  You can also progress the resistance and move the drill up to a situational live drill.






Thanks for watching and hope you enjoy,
Jason


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 26, 2010)

Dig it! Looks like a killer warmup drill that everyone can do.

It's kind of like a spin drill, or 12 O'Clock Drill, but for jits!


----------



## chinaboxer (Jan 31, 2010)

very nice drill! i enjoyed it very much and will try it out. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kolton (Feb 23, 2010)

Even if i'm a little slower at doing this drill, would it still be benificial to do?


----------



## Nolerama (Feb 23, 2010)

Slow is good and technical. I say go for it!


----------

